# moroccan touring



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Where is everyone, today we are on our way into Agadir from Sidi Kaouki anyone and suggestions about parking, campsites or guarded 

thanks Anna


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

Went to Agadir to have new brake pads and discs fitted. Stayed on main campsite for one night.

It was AWFUL!  

Dirty, semi-derelict, overgrown, dis-interested staff and, by Moroccan standards, very expensive. By far the worse place we stayed in 3 months. Locals used it as a cut through and at night there were vehicles and men wandering about some carrying sticks. 

Good guarded camping at the port at Essauria.

Jed

PS hope you're having a great time now you've got out of the snow


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

thank you we left the guarded site yesterday and we are headed south, the market there was worth a look but it really is the windy city . I expect you mean camping international site, we have been warned about that one and we will avoid it. Best of all the sun is shining. anna


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We are currently at Sidi Ifni, El barco under the rocks.. 
5 UK vans here in our group, a mix of facts/fun members. 

There are some members up at Tagazoute, look for the smiley face and other flags if you head that way....


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

thankyou we are heading that way in about half hour will look out for them thankyou. I expect we will catch up with you sooner or later ann


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

We have stayed on Taghazoute Beach and although there are many vans there it did not feel 'crowded'. You can walk into Taghazoute itself along the beach and there is a bus every 30 minutes into Agadir. 

Because I was having dental treatment in Agadir I went to Camping International and it was full to bursting. So after the treatment we went to the south of Agadir to Camping Bakanou N30.10701 W9.35955. It is french run and very quiet. There is no public transport and the only places to walk to are small villages. 

It depends the experience you want.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We got to Tagazoute at about 12 30 today, by 2.00pm we had 20 bananas, 2 punnets of strawberrys, a chap was painting a moroc murial on the back, and another chap is bringing a maroccan carpet in the morning phew what a days work anna


----------

